# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Chương trình khuyến mãi lớn tại aiya nowzone ^^

## thegioianvataiya

*-	 Aiya NowZone sẽ Giảm 10% tất cả các món ăn
-	Bên cạnh đó, khi bạn thưởng thức các món sau đây bạn còn được áp dụng thêm chương trình khuyến mãi tặng kèm nước uống như sau:
•	Khi mua Cơm trộn                  : Tặng Hột é thạch dừa
•	 Khi mua Cơm chiên hải sản  : Tặng Đá me
•	 Khi mua Mì ý bò bằm             : Tặng Xí muội
•	Khi mua Bún bò xào               : Tặng Chanh muối
Chương trình sẽ được áp dụng từ  : 25/02/2012 đến 04/03/2012
Tại Tầng 4 Khu Ẩm Thực - Trung Tâm Thương Mại NowZone Số 235 Đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ - Q.1
Nhanh chân lên nào các fan thích ăn vặt ơi đừng bỏ qua cơ hội hấp dẫn này ^^

Để biết thêm thông tin các bạn hãy click vào 2 đường link này :
Aiya ! Thế giới ăn vặt | Facebook
Aiya! Thế giới ăn vặt*

----------

